# Mrs Obama: Tired of 'angry black woman' stereotype



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

(AP) (AP/CBS News) WASHINGTON -- First lady Michelle Obama is challenging assertions she's forcefully imposed her will on White House aides, saying she's tired of people portraying her as "some kind of angry black woman."

Mrs. Obama tells CBS News she hasn't read New York Times reporter Jodi Kantor's new book that characterizes her as a behind-the-scenes force in the Executive Mansion, whose strong views often draw her into conflict with President Barack Obama's top advisers.

"I never read these books," she told CBS's Gayle King in an interview broadcast Wednesday. "So I've just gotten in the habit of not reading other people's impressions of people."

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501708_...angry-black-woman-stereotype/?tag=mncol;lst;2


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Michelle....The truth hurts doesn't it?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

She is a dumb f---in c--t that thinks her shit doesn't stink.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

She just needs another trip to Africa on our dime..thats all!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey michelle, people not liking you has nothing to do with your being black and everything to do with your being a racist, bitch who has openly expressed her disdain for this country, everything that has made it great and the military that continues to fight to keep us safe.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

USAF286 said:


> She just needs another trip to Africa on our dime..thats all!


I'll pay for it myself if it is a one way trip.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Geez... I don't think anyone despised a first lady like this ever. 

Probably because they weren't all anti American douchewhores... Eff off Moochelle... Nobody cares about you. Try not to blow too much more of our money while you lounge around like a useless log before you're evicted from the WH this year, mmkay?


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

That's funny. I am tired of a certain angry black woman.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I just thought she was an overbearing sneaky elitest shriveled up old cunt....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

She just can't help herself to drag race into everything.

If Laura Bush acted like this (not in a million years), I would have hated her also.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

did they ever get a copy of her paper in collage ?

seems she's made a living at being an ungrateful witch


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> did they ever get a copy of her paper in collage ?
> 
> seems she's made a living at being an ungrateful witch


I posted a link to it before, I will see if I can find it again.

Here It Is:
http://obamaprincetonthesis.wordpress.com/


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks KW

read 2 minutes and had enough.

a truly ungrateful c**t !!!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> thanks KW
> 
> read 2 minutes and had enough.
> 
> a truly ungrateful c**t !!!


Haha yeah it started making me nauseaus


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> I posted a link to it before, I will see if I can find it again.
> 
> Here It Is:
> http://obamaprincetonthesis.wordpress.com/


I'm already pissed off today. I'll have to pass on reading this.


----------

